# How much should I charge for barn work/horse sitting?



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)

A women down the street from my farm is looking for someone to take care of her two horses while she goes on vacation for three days. I'm pretty sure all she want me to do is feed, water and turn out. I've taken care of other people's horses before...but I'ven ever really had a set price. I also don't know exactly...what a good, fair price is for that. I don't need to add in gasoline....because its only right down the street. How much do you think I should charge? How much do you charge to take care of people's horses while their on vacation?


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, I guess it would depend on what all she wants you to do. But I'd say 20/day would be suitable. As you are required to be there daily, and this will cover your time, as well as any extra time you may need to spend if something were to come up. I would def not charge less then that myself. As it may not be a lot of work persay but its the responsibility factor and fact you're taking time out of your day to ensure her horses are ssafe and fed....if it would turn out that she wants you to do more then an hour or 2 of work...I'd charge 10/hr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

$30 a day, that's $15 a trip, and it would be $5 a day extra if stalls had to be cleaned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

depends on the work load. If you are walking them in and out of stalls, cleaning, topping off water etc twice a day Id say $20 a day isnt out of line.
If its a once a day, just check on the water trough maybe throw some hay in the field and a soop of food, Id say thats worth $10


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't charge less than minimun wage. Some people have the idea you should work for cheap because it's just animals. (the logic eludes me) Others are appreciative of good barn help and don't mind paying for a job well done.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Heck if u where like me when I was younger I would have done it for free just to be around them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)

She wants me to....
muck the 2 horse's stalls once a day
feed hay/grain for breakfast and dinner 
water twice a day
Let them out while I clean their stalls

Possibly feed their dog and cat twice a day and let them out to go to the bathroom.

I don't know how much I should charge for that!!!!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I pay $30 / day to have my dogs cared for. That's $10 a visit but usually on the day out and return visit it is only 2 visits. 

Fri - 2 visits 1 which is feeding. Sat 3 visits 2 which are feeding. Sun 1 to two visits. 

The $90 per weekend is not to compensate for the work but to pay to take up a young person's weekend. 

If the neighbor wants 1 quick visit at your time discretion - $10 - $20 per day is fair. But if she is asking that you go 2x or more a day at specific times you should ask a minimum of $20 more like $30. She is asking you to give up your weekend and be responsible for her horses. 

How bad do you want the job? Ask for what it is worth this time so the next time you don't worry about negotiating. It will be hard to ask for more later.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Based on what she wants, I would think $30 is fair. $20 is generous on your part. Less than that is servitude. Lol


----------



## clip clop (Mar 12, 2012)

*favor*

If I knew the person really well I may not charge anything. You never know when you might need a favor in return. If it was a random person I would charge 30 per day if it was twice a day and if its just once a day it would be no less than 20. The main concern I would have about once a day is that something wrong would happen and nobody would know untill you showed up the next day. I would still go and check on them just to make sure everything is ok.


----------

